# Kick Panel Attachment



## Glenellyngary (Sep 22, 2019)

Could someone please send a picture of where the tab on the kick panel tab attaches. Pretty sure the screw hole was filled during body work.

This is a re-pop from Ames, not the right material or gloss. Not at all happy with the pair. 

I have painted originals for an air car if someone wants to trade. 
Pair of Blue (painted black)
Passenger side Gold

Also have pair with Speakers mounted in them I will list in the appropriate forum later.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Glenellyngary,

What year car are you referring to? I’m not familiar with the GTO kick panels having tabs.

Here is a picture of a 68 panel, it’s similar to 65 in terms of how it attaches to the door frames by the dash.


----------



## Glenellyngary (Sep 22, 2019)

65
The original panels I have either have the tabs that appear to have a screw attaching them in the A pillar area, just wanted to see one attached before I go poking holes.
If the tab is missing it is very obvious where it was cut-off from, at least on a 65 set.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Here’s a picture of my original 65 - no tab, no A pillar hole.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

I stand corrected, doing a quick eBay search I found several 65, 66 GM kick panels with tabs. It’s not clear to me whether all or some had tabs.








Blue 1965 1966 Pontiac GTO Kick Panel Set 4474205 4474203 LH RH Original GM OEM | eBay


Condition is "Used". Also subject to change especially during peak periods.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Glenellyngary (Sep 22, 2019)

Looking for a pair for air car if anyone has a set.


----------



## Glenellyngary (Sep 22, 2019)

UPDATE:
Scoured different suppliers and those that I contacted all stated there is only one source for these Kick Panels. 

The quality of these Kick Panels is far from the originals, the manufacturer is Muscle Factory of Placentia CA. 

Before you waste your time buying these as replacements know the material, fit and finish is far from the originals. I spent $69 for the panels, $26 to ship them, $30 to ship them back. $125 total less the refunded cost = a $56 lesson.

One might think if a supplier is selling parts that don't meet fit, form and or function (and made aware of the issues) either they shouldn't sell them or there shouldn't place for them to market / sell.

cherish your Kick Panels.

If anyone knows of another manufacturer with quality product let it be known.


----------

